# National hitchiking/trainhopping race



## Mongo (Apr 5, 2013)

So this idea has popped into my head a few time so I thought I might just through it out there. Has anyone ever thought about setting up a national hitchhiking/trainhopping race around the country with set destinations? There would be set destinations where you'd have to take your picture in front of something to prove you were there and at the end of the race there would be a huge party. It may be a stupid idea but every once in awhile it pops in my head and i enjoy the thought of a herd of travelers invading cities randomly around the country.

suggestions?
ideas?
thoughts?


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Apr 5, 2013)

herds of travelers invading cities is how stupid laws like no sitting on the sidewalk or no flying a sign bullshit happens. even with the best intentions all it takes is a few people with too many dogs to fuck up a city for people.


----------



## kokomojoe (Apr 5, 2013)

Don't get me wrong it would be fun but, as stated above, you're pretty much blowing up every place you go to. If people didn't give two shits about travelers invading their cities then yeah it'd probably work out pretty well.


----------



## nameless (Apr 5, 2013)

or better yet, lets make a list of all the cities and towns that already have a no panhandling/sitting on sidewalk law and raid those places and show them they can't get us all! muahahahahha

pirateshipwith


----------



## Mongo (Apr 5, 2013)

I was thinking more along the lines of an actual fast paced competitive race so there wouldn't be much time spent in each city. It seems as though you guys kinda just focused on the invading part and on that note why not just flashrob shithole towns with crusty oogles


----------



## CXR1037 (Apr 5, 2013)

I've thought about this amongst friends. We were more thinking something like LA to NYC with parameters in place - ie you must hitchhike at least 50 miles, ride three different trains, take 1 bus, 1 light rail, 1 commuter rail, walk a mile - but it's too hard to coordinate. 

That and rushing is how you get in trouble. I'll take it slow and steady (and safe).

cxR - i'm getting old, i guess


----------



## p4r4d0x (Apr 5, 2013)

That is a good idea.
Coast to coast.
1 group or official at the start verifying participants
1 group or official at the finish verifying finishers
Get wherever, however but must come out of a certain yard that would be considered the finish line.


----------



## Doobie_D (Apr 5, 2013)

Ive thought of many different versions of that "game".


I once challenged a guy (who has never really traveled before but thought he was the shit) to a game of "lets both get dropped off in a random east coast city with nothing but clothes on and race to the west coast without a dime.. He chickened out on game day in Orlando. I went back to the west coast after retrieving my gear.

I know i could do it without my gear (and have done it before) but why do it if nobody else is racing against you? Its not comfy but it is doable.

I dont know.. i just love the idea that I/majority of us, can be dropped into a random place in the country (USA and then some) and survive/thrive plus move to a better situation/town without so much as what we have on our person.

Damn worlds ma pillow and such...


But id like to get together and or be in a hitchers vs. train folks race!


----------



## nameless (Apr 5, 2013)

/\/\/\/\
I like the hitchers v. train folks idea, that would be fun, that way we dont all go to the same exact towns and blow shit up


----------



## meathook (Apr 6, 2013)

wow, you guys, i gotta say this sounds like a lotta fun, especially the hitching vs hopping idea. i love to ride freight, but ain't no one gonna make better time than the lone blonde girl when it comes to hitching  

if it did happen, it should go east to west, and to avoid blowing up spots along the way each team should have to ride a different route. for example, a team coming in on the highline, a team coming in on the sunset route, and a team coming in on the overland route, and they all have to hitch to the finish line somewhere between those places.


----------



## Mongo (Apr 6, 2013)

I like the idea of a set starting point and ending point.

then how about a list of random towns (that don't have to be gotten to in any specific order)
with an item to validate you were their kind of like a scavenger hunt.

maybe the list isn't just east to west but all around the country


----------



## daveycrockett (Apr 6, 2013)




----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 12, 2013)

I believe digihitch did this back in its hey day. I think it's an awesome idea that could be easily done with the right people organizing it. Someone should pick up this idea and the suggestions here and make it happen!


----------

